
USB-C charging: Universal or bust! We plug in every device we have... - mbgaxyz
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3017182/hardware/usb-c-charging-universal-or-bust-we-plug-in-every-device-we-have-to-chase-the-dream.html
======
lemuurd
this situation is just plain stupid.

but kodus to google for trying to clean this mess.

